

Model predicts civilization will soon collapse - winstonx
http://www.policymic.com/articles/85541/nasa-study-concludes-when-civilization-will-end-and-it-s-not-looking-good-for-us

======
JackMorgan
I read something like this, and wonder, "ok, maybe I can't solve all society's
problems myself, what can I do to survive such an upheaval?" Any suggestions?

~~~
killerpopiller
live in the first world, close to good water sourced and read those forums of
survival enthiasts. some selected skill sets are always demanded

